# Smokin-it model 2.



## ahakohda (Mar 14, 2012)

Got my model 2 today. Everything good that I read in reviews about quality of this smoker is right here in front of my eyes.

I had two quick observations during seasoning of the smoker.

First according to manufacturer you only need 4 oz of chunks to start smoking and no need to add extra. My 4oz burned in about an hour and no visible smoke was coming out of the smoker. I gave a call to manufacturer and they confirmed that yeah less wood is the best and that over time as smoker walls are seasoned well smoky flavor will be there with just 4oz of wood.

To me who is using AMNPS for 6-7 hours it is unusual but I leave it to experts to discuss. I opened wood box to see condition of chunks. They were smoldering , some sides ash white another side charred with some residual lit up spots.

Observation number 2. I was dying to try AMNPS inside this little unit. Also was skeptical since its well known fact AMNPS needs air. And Smokin-it only have 2 holes (one on top and one small at the bottom for drippings). Long story short I nuked one row of Alder pellets and started AMNPS. After it was ready i placed it in the bottom left corner - it fits just fine there. To my surprise its chugging along second hour already with a nice TBS. Inside T is 225F. Not sure what contributes to a good performance but it works. 

Here it is on my balcony next to mes40.


----------



## whittling chip (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice balcony.

Could you repeat the question?

Happy smoking!


----------



## deltadude (Mar 16, 2012)

AHAKOHDA said:


> Got my model 2 today. Everything good that I read in reviews about quality of this smoker is right here in front of my eyes.
> To my surprise its chugging along second hour already with a nice TBS. Inside T is 225F. Not sure what contributes to a good performance but it works.




Congrats on your new Smoker!  Now you will have to serve up LOTs of Q since you paid for and have not one but two smokers!

Your statement about the AMNPS and your new smoker only having two very small air sources, confirms that those who are drilling extra holes in their MES so the AMNS or AMNPS can have enough air, may be over kill.  I have been using the AMNS off and on ever since it came out, Todd was kind of enough to allow me to beta test.  I have had NO problem keeping the AMNS sawdust lit, as many already know, the key is getting that HOT cherry going when first lit.  The problem I most often struggle with is cross over, the first row or channel smoking nicely and then the heat ignites the next row, and the next, and then they all are going, instead of snaking around the course. 

I use alum foil to cover the dividers so hopefully the heat is contained a little better in the row ignited.  I used the AMNS two nights ago on 14 hour smoke, the first load in the AMNS went almost 3 hours and worked great, the second load never worked properly, the surprising thing is it appeared I had smoke, I even could smell it, I don't like to open the hatch and check because that burst of fresh air can cause the adjacent channels to the burning channel to ignite.  Anyway it was time to check the meat temp (my external probe died), and only the first channel had burned and quit, so rather than fool with it I went back to chips.


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 16, 2012)

I think AMNS suffers from a single wall design. I did same foil thing but I think it limits air flow and my lines were burning slower than usual and mostly in the very middle of the line. Another thing I noticed - AMNPS or AMNS perform better in MES with exhaust half closed. Maybe it creates more air flow inside.....

As of Q-views I am planning to make 3-2-1 bb-ribs next Tuesday so I'll post some pics then.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 16, 2012)

AHAKOHDA said:


> I think AMNS suffers from a single wall design. I did same foil thing but I think it limits air flow and my lines were burning slower than usual and mostly in the very middle of the line. Another thing I noticed - AMNPS or AMNS perform better in MES with exhaust half closed. Maybe it creates more air flow inside.....
> 
> As of Q-views I am planning to make 3-2-1 bb-ribs next Tuesday so I'll post some pics then.




I no longer the instructions but I believe they do instruct to close the exhaust vent down almost 80-90%.  I close mine about 85%.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 16, 2012)

That unit is pretty much the same as the SmokinTex1400 unit. The issue with the AMNPS is airflow. I am working on a fan and baffle and if it works I will send you the configuration. I have been using the AMNS as a tester from the very start and it works great with the sawdust and requires no modification at all. I also use the AMNPS with sawdust and have no issues with it so if it were me I would order the AMNPS and dust to start with until I finish testing the fan solution.


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 16, 2012)

But AMNPS performed great in Smokin-it with only two tiny holes. Maybe AMNPS in MES suffers because air goes through the hot box. So its more of a MES problem rather than AMNPS.


----------



## capntrip (Mar 16, 2012)

Congrats on the smokin-it model 2 I have the model 1 and love it can't wait til I can get the model 3


----------



## stovebolt (Mar 17, 2012)

AHAKOHDA, thanks for the observations. If you have any experimental results please post them. I await the q-view.

  Chuck


----------



## stovebolt (Mar 17, 2012)

Pop-up said this failed to post and to try again later. When I tried later it posted twice. Too much fun!!

  Chuck


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 18, 2012)

Bigger challenge for AMNPS would be fighting with moisture when meat is actually cooking. Come to think of it in such a sealed box as smokin-it moisture can be good for food but a killer for pellets or dust. We'll see.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 18, 2012)

Great Observations!

The CookShack, Smokin It and Smokin Tex all have the same limited air intake issues for the AMNPS

Scar and I have been working on this for some time, so I'm VERY interested in what you're doing different?

Very Cool!

Todd


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 19, 2012)

OK  7:30pm

two 8lb shoulders are in.

AMNPS is in.

Lets wait and see the result.


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is the short recap.  Large load of meat was a difference in AMNPS performance. I guess moisture was killing it every time I reignited the pellets. So AMNPS is no go in this smoker.

Another disturbing observation. I placed Maverick probe at the top grate and temperature never raised above 210F with smoker dial all the way to 250F. At this point it was 14 hours and inside meat temperature is at 145F. Don't know what to think. Maybe two 8 lb chunks are too much for this smoker.......


----------



## scubadoo97 (Mar 20, 2012)

AHAKOHDA said:


> Here is the short recap.  Large load of meat was a difference in AMNPS performance. I guess moisture was killing it every time I reignited the pellets. So AMNPS is no go in this smoker.
> 
> Another disturbing observation. I placed Maverick probe at the top grate and temperature never raised above 210F with smoker dial all the way to 250F. At this point it was 14 hours and inside meat temperature is at 145F. Don't know what to think. Maybe two 8 lb chunks are too much for this smoker.......




Have you contacted the company?  I'd be interested in their reply


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 20, 2012)

The highest it got to was 214F at the exhaust hole. Meat is still at 147F and I don't even know if its safe to eat anymore.....Called the company left a message. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I mean I was able to get it to 225F during seasoning and it was cooler outside. I can't believe that 16 lb of meat can affect performance of a smoker that is advertised as "this smoker has the capacity to hold approximately 35 pounds of meat or seafood.". I guess to hold and to smoke are the key words.

EDIT. I decided to check if Maverick termo is OK.  I pull out probe and re-inserted it into top shelf meat. It was 156F. Bottom piece was at 151F.


----------



## capntrip (Mar 20, 2012)

my model1 runs hotter than what the dial says I have never stuffed it full but have done 2 fatties and a chicken at the same time with no problems


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 20, 2012)

I guess real load these smokers are able to handle is much lower than advertised.


----------



## wildflower (Mar 20, 2012)

I have the model 2 and love it, butts get up to 205 and that is when I pull them off.  someone knows the temp but meat only takes smoke up to what 150 or so and after that your just smoking wood.  I've had 40 lbs of meat in it and it has done great.   I only cold smoke and when I do I leave a little crack in the door so that air can get in. you can get a cheap fish tank pump and put it in the bottom hole for more air but the crack does just fine.


----------



## capntrip (Mar 20, 2012)

I love my model 1 and so does everybody who samples what comes out of it!!


----------



## deltadude (Mar 20, 2012)

AHAKOHDA said:


> Here is the short recap.  Large load of meat was a difference in AMNPS performance. I guess moisture was killing it every time I reignited the pellets. So AMNPS is no go in this smoker.
> 
> Another disturbing observation. I placed Maverick probe at the top grate and temperature never raised above 210F with smoker dial all the way to 250F. At this point it was 14 hours and inside meat temperature is at 145F. Don't know what to think. Maybe two 8 lb chunks are too much for this smoker.......


There are a lot of factors here, it would seem that 700 watt element should be enough to get the temp up to 250º, my MES 40 is older with 800 watt element and has no problem getting 275º empty.  When  you add food depending on the load, the climb to set temp (about 225º) can take 1-4+ hours depending on the load size, obviously the larger the load the longer to achieve set temp.  The reason for this is 2nd law of thermodynamics "heat always goes to cold".  Thus your meat is absorbing lots of BTUs of heat, so empty the smoker gets to 250º in say 20-30 minutes, loaded with meat it can take hours.  This is one of the reason I am HUGE on preheating the smoker, the colder the outdoor ambient the longer the preheat, if the smoker hasn't been preheated and say you simply  turn it on add your wood for smoking and then add the meat when smoke has started, all that metal is cold thus absorbing heat, this means it will take longer to get to set temp (225º). 

In my MES I noticed the difference by keeping notes on smokes, I noticed that recovery to set temp after opening the hatch was a lot faster after 3 or 4 hours of smoking than say 1 hour.  So instead of having two cold or partially cold things to absorb heat btus (meat & cold metal cabinet + metal racks,etc), I could eliminate one by preheating.  Even when the outdoor ambient is 70+ I still preheat just not as long.  The newer MES with 1200 watt element would of course heat up everything faster because of more BTUs but again preheating would be still be beneficial.

Hopefully your Smoken-it has possibly a defective element, and a replacement would allow you to achieve temps over 214º.


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks for your post.  I did stick those shoulders into cold smoker. And on top of it shoulders were just out of fridge.

I removed top shelf piece when it hit 160F. I gotta tell you the taste of this shoulder changed my mood a lot. Nice bark, moist meat and as I said very very tasty. Second shoulder was an hour late I wrapped it in foil and into the oven for some pulled pork.

I noticed when I removed first shoulder temperature raised to a 230F. I reloaded smoker with wood and stack it with 3 slabs of baby back. And it hoovers around 210F.


----------



## mark4mn (Mar 30, 2012)

I recently did 20 lbs of brisket in my #2 and it was 205 degrees in about 12 hours. You might send Dave an email. I have had 0 issues getting the unit up to temp and mine holds temps within 10 degrees.

Mark


----------



## ahakohda (Mar 30, 2012)

It heats up fine with no quirks. I think the reason for prolonged cooking time were bones in shoulders. I guess it takes extra time to heat those up.


----------



## ahakohda (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is an update. After a few smokes I made in this smoker it is clear to me that there is some issue with heating element in my smoker. Empty smoker set to 250F with Maverick probe attached to a top shelf did not go above 232F.  And when loaded with food it hoovers between 195-205F. It does produce a great tasting food but it takes extra extra time to get meat to a 160F. And virtually impossible to get meat to a 205F point.

So I contacted Steve from smokin-it and he was very understanding and was ready to send me another unit to try but I decided to upgrade to a 1200W model #3. So I paid the difference and smokin-it is taking care of all shipping charges. It is a pleasure not to have a head-ache whith exchange.

I'll report with a test run of model 3 when it arrives....


----------



## tdwester (Apr 10, 2012)

That's great customer service.


----------



## mark4mn (Apr 17, 2012)

I have a #2 and its been wonderful. I cold smoke using their cold smoking plate and a bowl of ice. Never have seen a need for an ANMPS. Most likely will upgrade to a #3 soon as it is bigger. I took the chance and bought it site unseen due mainly to reviews and a email exchange with Smokin-it.

I have found that mine unit swings between 210 and 240 (+/- 15 deg.). This is common with thermostat driven units. The other thing I noticed is about 7 degrees difference between the exhaust hole at the top and the lowest rack setting. To compensate for all this, I set it to 230 - 235.

Hmmm, do need to get a Maverick 372 however.

Mark


----------



## ahakohda (Apr 17, 2012)

Cold smoking is a relatively long process and AMNPS makes it hassle free. I have seen the video of cold smoking in model 2 and the way it was done you have to attend to your smoker every hour to turn it on and than turn it off after 20 minutes and so on. Yes it can be done but as I said there are more convinient ways to cold smoke. I am yet to try to burn amnps in cold smokin-it. I think dust would be perfect for this purpose.

Just yesterday I got model 3 and seasoned it. Today I will smoke pork loin piece to internal 155F. I will let you know the outcome and some pics.


----------



## jimf (Apr 18, 2012)

Updates?


----------



## ahakohda (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry for neglecting to report. So much stuff piling up lately and I always forgeting to check in here. Long story short Model 3 is everything I wanted model 2 to be. Heats up quickly and holds temperature in desired level. Although it has same quirck as I call it as model 2. I wonder if its universal for all smoking it. At some point around 2-3 hours mark it seems like controller becomes less responsive and temperature goes down all the way to 193F and only than it heats up back to 225. I noticed similar occurances with model 2. But later on it is steady between 225 and 230.

It also very roomy. I think you can fit easily 3 rack of baby back ribs close to each other on one rack. So far I am happy and kudos to smokin-it for a great customer service.


----------

